# Under Armor Cold Gear



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Pros and cons on under armor cold gear for the price.... I would like to try it but dont know if its worth the money. any feedback would be appericated.
Thanks,
Bassy


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

all the duck hunters i know that wear it ,say it is worth it.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I just got mine in today from Bass Pro Shops and will be trying them out shooting clays on Thanksgiving (tradition). I got the level 2 shirt and level 1 bottoms. Probably wont try the bottoms until Monday, but the shirt will be tested Thursday.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

I won't go to the field without 'em when the temps drop!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the Cold Gear and I like it. reasons are that it adds another layer without adding any bulk, letting you add more and not having to waddle out in the field. It is absolutely super warm to wear cold gear, then a layer of Poly Pros.

The only con I have is that I personally don't think they are super warm by themselves. But I would never go without them. They add about 150&#37; more effectiveness when layered with a normal long john and doesn't add any bulk.


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

I got mine last year and love them. I wear them at work and for hunting. They definitely work, but work better when you are actually moving around.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree. I won't go out in the cold with-out them. I have the Cabelas Brand and they seem to work just the same but with a better price. Layer them with some Poly Pros or other wool type or cotton type thermals. They definitely help keep the cold air off your body. They tend to wick away the moisture from your skin which in turn keeps you warmer. I highly recommend them for cold weather everything.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My experience is totally different from the rest of the guys. I hated it. I was helping a buddy track his kids deer, so we were walking a lot. I was sweating and when I sat back down, I started to get real cold and clammy. The stuff did not wick away the moisture like it was supposed to. Prior to that I was nice and warm. Maybe I just got a bum pair. But I will not be buying anymore of it. At half the price, I like my polypropylene and I'll stick to that.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

I dont like the light weight stuff either. I had the same experience with feeling clammy and very cold after sweating even a little. I have much better experience with a light weight layer of polyester then layers of progressively heavier fleece over that. The colder the more layers. 

You can get many diffrent brands of polyester and/or polypropylene underwear cheaper than the Underarmour brand. 

BUT at all costs stay away from Cotton, it is the fabric of death.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Wont leave home on a cold hunting or fishing day without them, wore them saturday in 15 degrees and wasnt even the slightest cold. wore them last January Bow hunting in temps 10 degrees or less with snow and was pretty comfortable, had to question my sanity a few times for being out on that day, but the underarmor was never questioned.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I like mid weight poly pro just as well or better than the UA for the cold. I like the thin stuff (UA) when its hot out.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Only con I have would be the price. The UA coldgear tops and bottoms are awsome! I have worn them for high activity apps and they wicked the sweat away and I never got cold. They also dont reak of sweat at the end of the day. I have worn them bowhunting in the stand this year and stayed warm. I usually layer sweats over them followed by camos and my scent free camos.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I love it. cold gear tops and bottoms are really nice. The weirdest thing about them is that I can't get toasty warm in them, But even on the coldest days I never get even slightly cold in them.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I know what you mean Bigun. Today in the crazy sleet and wind we had in Muskingum County I never got one cold chill, but never felt toasty either. I'm very impressed with the cold gear I had on today so I'll probably be investing in some more this-coming winter.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

if price is an issue then consider artic sheild, they are sent proof w/silver thread so no activation required are super warm and are about half the price of ua. i also wear them under my long johns


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Thought I'd bring this thread back to life since I was looking at this Under Armor stuff this past weekend. On real cold days I would put on three (3) layers of increasingly heavier thermals but that is just too bulky for me and takes too long to get dressed comfortably. 

I've got a decent/thin base layer right now, so can anyone recommend a brand/product for that second layer? I tend to stand hunt a lot, don't walk too much except to/from stand and I like to have the warm feeling when I'm sitting still in a stand. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I have UA & I picked up a Cabelas brand when on sale at Cabelas this Fall. I used the UA last year & it worked well. I have not used the Cabelas yet, but it is heavier than the UA.


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

I got my UA Base Layer last year, and love it! I work nights, so it gets freakin cold , but with the UA BL under my uni, the only thing I had to worry about was keeping my fingers/toes/ears warm. different battle . . .


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I use the UA 3.0 top and bottoms when sitting and if I'm going to be walking I'll use the 2.0 top. I also use the head gear. With a pair of sweats and camo outer wear have not got cold at all.
A friend of mine got some UA and all he did was complain about them making him feel colder, We later found out he bought UA 1.0 base layer (which is for warm weather high activity). When he picked up the 3.0 he then thought it may be too warm.
I've worn them riding my bike at 40 degrees with blue jeans and a textile jacket the only thing cold was my face.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Price is not a CON if you shop smart.....UA has outlet stores at the Outlet Malls around Ohio. I am close to the I-75 and I-35 Mall at Washington CH, and I have been to the (New) Mall North of Cincy on I-75. They have all the UA gear at great savings.

The UA website also has an Outlet store and at the end of each season has sales on all their stuff.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have 2sets of ua 1pair the warmest you can get the other is cold gear.When I think of cold gear I think that should be the warmest pair but their not their good for 35-50 degree weather.The warmest set I have work great.I also have cheaper sets and love them as well.Walmart used to carry a gray set with silver lining in them they are just as good as ua.I havent seen any in the last year.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have it, I love it, and I don't leave home without it.

the only con that I have.... if you are hairy (chest), after you wear it for a couple of hours... it seems to twist and pull the hair, which can be itchy.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone familiar with this long underwear made by Ivanhoe (of Sweden), made of Merino Wool?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Toxic said:


> My experience is totally different from the rest of the guys. I hated it. I was helping a buddy track his kids deer, so we were walking a lot. I was sweating and when I sat back down, I started to get real cold and clammy. The stuff did not wick away the moisture like it was supposed to. Prior to that I was nice and warm. Maybe I just got a bum pair. But I will not be buying anymore of it. At half the price, I like my polypropylene and I'll stick to that.


the number one mistake people make with it is they use fabric softener when they wash/dry it. this leaves a wax-like coating on the fabric and prevents it from wicking properly. make sure you follow the wash instructions and you'll never feel clammy. usually the main problem people have (which i'm suprised nobody has mentioned yet) is trying to get over how tight they fit. took me some time to get used to that, but well worth the price and hassle to take care of them properly. won't hit the woods or water without some form of under armor


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

A lil advice shop around before buying one online for $60. i just got the underarmor camo cold gear top at TJ Maxs for $20 i saved myself 40 bucks and its the same as the online purchases. ive yet to use since I just bought it tonight but they are warm


----------

